# new tank



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

On Dec 24 I replaced the 10g on my dresser with the 25g 'Kryptorium'










It's meant to be a holding tank for crypts & mosses until I complete my next 2 setups, but slipping bits of foreground plants in to see if they will take.

With the 'mosstainer' in.










A zipper moss sample I got from JRS ages ago. I got it to grow on driftwood, then pulled it from my 10, into into a glass beer mug for over a year. Let's hope it perks up.










Fissidens fontanus on driftwood will be the next thing to go in.

One of my crypts prior to dividing into separate plants and trimming the roots.










The lower half of the substrate is flourite. The top half is an amazonia clone, pulls down the ph in the same way. (good for crypts) Slow release fert pellets made their way in as well.

The plants - this is all 'bits' collected from the 40g.

Crypts - C undulata 'copper', wendtii 'tropica' & 'bronze', becktii, others.
Java Fern Lace 'Wendelov'
Echinodorus angustifolius
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula)
Brazilian Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis Braziliensis)
Baby Tears - regular (Hemianthus Micranthemoides) or giant (H umbrosom) - think the latter.
Zipper Moss (Fissidens zeppelianus)

Mosstainer - Java, taiwan, flame, Fissidens fontanus

Hope that foreground fills in, but if not that's ok. I only used the stock 15w light fixture and grabbed a 6700k tube. My hagen co2 unit will be brought out of retirement for this tank, so still have some tweaking to do.

I moved a small cycled hob over from the 40, there's shrimp pellets and mts snails keeping it cycled until I decide what livestock. Hope you enjoy although atm it's not much.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Crypts look great! Love the mosstainer, what a great idea.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I like the 'mosstainer' too. I think I've got a betta barracks like that in a box of junk somewhere. Gotta try your method!

I don't think 15 watts will get you much growth, and it might not keep the higher light plants alive. Can you rig a desk lamp with a 23w CFL to shine in? Or buy one of those cheap under-the-kitchen-cabinets 24" fixtures that take a 20w T12 and set it on top?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"Crypts look great! Love the mosstainer, what a great idea."

Thanks Andrew  I had to do something to get rid of the mosses that were dying in small bowls and jars. Bought fresh samples to replace the old, and now they can get a bit of water movement and light. Someone at work just gave me a small powerhead too, so I'll aim more current directly at the container.

Also had to make room in the 40g to bump up plant growth until I set up the 75 in a couple months or so. 

Thinking now to use small pieces of driftwood (with moss & java fern lace attached ) to put a border ledge around the crypts. The substrate is sloped so hoping the border will add a nice effect.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"I like the 'mosstainer' too. I think I've got a betta barracks like that in a box of junk somewhere. Gotta try your method!"

You nailed it, it's a marina betta barracks  It could use more water movement so I'll try pointing a powerhead at it.

"I don't think 15 watts will get you much growth...."

Just a holding tank, but it would be nice to get the hairgrass growing. Excellent suggestions Bae  
I have an old 2 ft double strip somewhere I could fix up I think, and could figure out a top. Want to get co2 in and bump up the current first.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

At that light level, it's light that's the limiting factor, not CO2. And current will reduce the CO2 level substantially.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I realize about the light, thanks. Pls keep bringing your input though. I still have lots to learn and don't want to overlook anything.

Re the c02 I did it in a 1wpg 29g tank before. The difference was enough to do it again. I can keep the water topped up or better yet take the hob off and use a powerhead as a filter, using it for a diy diffuser in the process. I'll have to look up how again, think I have most of the stuff. I'll have time to tinker tomorrow.

But yeah, for the hairgrass and brazilian microswords, I will have to do something about the light, but don't know if I can do right away. Depends on the condition of the old light strip. it is sure easier to light smaller tanks like this then a 75g. Better I address things and get the right stuff now, then play the upgrade game later. I hate to not use this nice top though.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If you want to build a hood for your 75, I've got a four tube T8 fixture you can have. It doesn't have a cord, and I don't know if it works, but for the price, how far wrong can you go? ;-) It's not an aquarium light, just the basic building supply 4 foot ceiling fixture. I think I picked it up at a yard sale. It was a long time ago.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have tools to build a hood. I will most likely go with 2x54w t5ho for the 75g. Thanks for the offer though  

The 25 is trimless but comes with a reversable trim piece which I used on the bottom. I can drain it, remove that piece and use up top to hold a glass stip for a light. I found my old 2ft all-glass double strip light which would hold 2 15w t8's. The stock reflector inside is crumbling apart (made with the wrong plastic). Flourescent light breaks it down over time. If I lined it with foil or mylar when new it'd be in mint shape, but didn't know this stuff then. 

I could probably replace it with a diy backing , then add 'chip bag mylar' for 
90% or so reflectivity. For the price of $12. for new tubes I could get this going, dunno if 1wpg would be sufficient to grow hairgrass that is 11 inches down ? Thinking I'd need more light, but if I just go with crypts and moss 1wpg with diy reflector would be sufficient, & keep it low tech and low maint.


----------

